# Awesome Find



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not around much & do miss seeing everyone..and I really mean that!!!

Husband & I went to pick up some vintage school desks for the stores (crayola center) to keep the little rascals busy. This was up in Boyd in an out building on a ranch, I looked up on one the shelves and spotted it. A metal frame tank roughly 15G. in very good shape 20$ with stand. I restored a 5G years ago & it turned out stunning. These had thin glass so will probably replace all of the glass. But who know I'll try to start another restore thread when I get around to it. Lots of cool stuff in that building. Husband had a field day in there [smilie=b: [smilie=b:
Karen


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

open to the public?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Karen,

So glad to see you online! Will you be able to join us this month at the fish gallery?

Did the tank come with a top? Any other goodies out there?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey everyone.. TYTY Oh Yes...DG it came with some wonderful white gravel & plastic plants...& a really old HOB filter believe I had this filter back in the late seventies or early eighties when HOB first hit the market in mass. Remember getting one for the 120 salt tank, very sophisticated we were LOL. No top..and it is a 10G I measured it & slate bottom. Tops for 20's are readily available, but 10's are harder to find. Meeting?? Not sure I would love to, however time is not always my friend. The outbuilding had a lot of equipment for various things, a true mix of stuff. If you were a pipe fitter two benders/cutter/threaders were in there. 
Karen


----------

